# FR: place de l'adverbe avec un infinitif



## Catani

Bonjour/bonsoir à tous,

Je pense aux phrases telles que ...

Cette fois, Luc a décidé de _bien_ faire son devoir - il ne voulait plus qu'on lui donne une mauvaise note.

Quels sont les adverbes français qui se posent ainsi, avant l'infinitif?
(trop? mal? tout? et ? )

Par contre je pense que la plupart des adverbes (surtout ceux qui sont plus longs) peuvent suivre un infinitif [?], p. ex. Luc essayait de suivre attentivement le discours.

Any help will be greatly appreciated, thank you.

Catani


----------



## Julz

Vous aviez raison, la plupart des adverbes suivent l'infinitif. Je ne pense pas qu'il y a des autres abverbes qui se posent avant l'infinitif. Je crois que les adverbes qui ne modifient pas le verbe, suivent le verbe.
Mais je ne suis pas complètement sûr...


----------



## Catani

Merci, Julz

Mais j'ai mentionné par exemple "trop" car je suis persuadé qu'on dit des choses comme:

Après quelques répétitions, l'acteur débutant a appris son rôle.  Mais il jasait le texte sans *trop *y penser.

Can anyone verify that this is correct, please?

Catani


----------



## Lezert

Ce ne serait pas juste la longueur ( une syllabe ) qui ferait qu'on le place avant? il y a aussi "vite" qui peut se placer avant
( il faut vite manger / il faut manger vite )
L'aide d'un grammairien serait utile


----------



## languagesnob

Bonjour,

Which one is correct : Toujours aller à l'heure or Aller toujours à l'heure? (Infinitive, not imperative).

Merci de vos aides


----------



## b1947420

> Aller toujours à l'heure


Why?
"toujours" is an adverb and normally appears after the verb, however wait for a native to comment.


----------



## Maître Capello

I'm afraid neither sentence is correct because _aller à l'heure_ doesn't make much sense… Did you mean _*être* à l'heure_?

Anyway, when the verb is in the infinitive, the adverb is usually not bound after the verb; both placements are indeed possible:

_être __toujours __à l'heure 
__toujours être à l'heure _


----------



## languagesnob

Yes, I meant "etre à l'heure." Thank you very much.


----------



## Mme Machin

I am wondering about "Tu dois plus dormir" vs. "Tu dois dormir plus."  Merci beaucoup!


----------



## moustic

After the verb:
Tu dois dormir plus / davantage.


----------



## Mme Machin

Thank you, Moustic.  Are you saying that "Tu dois plus dormir" is not said by French speakers?


----------



## Maître Capello

Actually, both are correct, but placing _plus_ or _davantage_ after the infinitive is more common.


----------



## Mme Machin

Thank you, Maître Capello!


----------

